# Interviewing in the UK for Tier 2 Sponsorship Visa.



## kiwi1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello

Is it possible to arrive in the UK without an employment visa (ie 90 day visitor clearance) - interview over a few weeks for a variety of roles that one is skilled in, and if offered employment, leave the country organise the sponsorship visa and return to begin employment.

Also wondering if anybody has any knowledge and experience about using umbrella companies as Tier 2 Sponsors when contracting for UK based companies. I know if is possible to do, can anybody recommend any good umbrella companies that offer this service.

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a _very_ tough job market here right now (I've had to interview for _volunteering_ jobs and even they have huge application numbers), so I doubt if many employers (if any at all) would even consider applications from people who either need sponsoring for a visa (i.e. going through an agency from outside the UK) or are just applying on spec (i.e. cold calling whilst on a visitor visa)... in fact, I doubt that you're allowed to come and look for work on a tourist visa. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but as a new-ish immigrant myself who is here on a spousal visa and finding it hard to find permanent FT work (I have a one day a week job that Husband's friend helped me to get), it would be remiss of me not to say something.


----------



## kiwi1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey thanks for your reply.

I should mention Ive spent the past three years contracting for one of the big banks in London so definitely have the experience in the local market to get a contract reasonably quickly. 

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

To get a Tier 2 (General) visa position that is _not_ on the Shortage Occupation List, your would-be employer would have to have the position pass the Resident Labour Market Test.

You are free to try, but again it may be difficult given that you don't live in London and you don't have permission to work. 

By chance, are your grandparents from the UK? If so, you could inquire about an Ancestry Visa.

Failing that, you might want to consider a Working Holiday visa, if you meet the age requirements.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

It is very costly and time consuming for a company to get a sponsorship license to sponsor foreign workers. Unless you are highly skilled or in a job that it is hard to fill most companies wouldn't be willing to go through the trouble or expense. Best to look for a company that already has an existing sponsorship license. Better yet if the job is on the shortage occupation list.

We came on a tier 2 long term staff intra-company transfer which was an easier path. You need to be working for a company that is multiple-national for at least a year before they can transfer you with this type of visa. Again, much easier if they already have the sponsorship licence in place. Unless the salary is very high they have to pass the labor market test to prove they could not fill the position with an eu citizen.

Entering the country for interviews is the tricky part. On a tourist visa you are allowed exactly that. To be a tourist. If you tell them you are there to look for a job they will turn you away. Coming in for 90 days might raise a lot of red flags. I would suspect most folks don't have the time or funds to 'holiday' for 90 days at a time. They will ask you why you are there and where you are staying and how long you are staying. I would suspect the length of time will lead to further questions like how much money you have to spend on your holiday, what you are planning to do, and how you can afford such a long holiday. They may even ask you to prove you are going to return such as letter from current employer on when you are planning to return to work, home mortgage or lease, class registration or other documents to satisfy the border control you are not going to come in illegally and work. What is someone to do when they are coming to the uk for interviews? I don't know if there is an option to apply for that type of visa ahead of time. My husband came in and out on a 6 month business visitor visa prior to obtaining a work visa at which time we moved over and he began working officially for the uk branch. He is still employed by the us company, paid in us dollars and sort of on loan so to speak to the uk branch of the same company. The 6 month business visitor visa is not supposed to be used when your intent is to apply for another type of work visa so he simply did not tell border control that was the case. When I came over to look for a place to live we had not even started the visa process so I told them I was coming on holiday with my husband who was already here on business. You could say we lied to border control which I know is wrong but I am sure that is how most folks handle this type of situation. Not being completely honest with border control is a tricky situation. If you get caught lying or they don't believe you they will send you back home and could possibly ban you from entering the country for 10 years. Someone who is more knowledgable would be able to tell you if there is an alternate type of visa you could enter on which would legally allow you to look for a job while you are in the uk. I have no idea. Like I said coming on a visitor visa it is not allowed and coming for 90 visitor visa will probably raise red flags all over the place and lead to further questioning.


----------



## kiwi1982 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank for your very in depth reply.

I guess it is going to be hard, my partner still lives in London. We might explore other options.

We don't qualify for unmarried visa yet.

I do have connections back in London who may be able to help, the bank I worked for in London does have sponsorship licence so I will keep you posted on any developments. 

Regards


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck in your quest! Sounds like you have some leads.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

My wife who also works in banking applied for many jobs in that sector before we began our fiance/spouse visa process. She got absolutely nowhere because the market is pretty flooded and it would be very hard to find somebody already in this country not suited for the job, so tier 2 sponsorship became a completely redundant option. Obviously not what you want to hear, but now she has her work permit she is applying again for similar jobs, most of which have 50/100+ applicants.


(Note...Just realized the age of this post...please ignore)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Topped by a spammer whose post has now been zapped!


----------

